# Why You Should Read the Puritans - Joel Beeke



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 21, 2007)

Why You Should Read the Puritans by Joel Beeke


----------



## caddy (Mar 21, 2007)

This looks Good Andrew!

I'm truly enjoying Beeke's _Puritian Reformed Spirituality_. 

The Puritan's are so enlightening and deep. Pick up just about any book offered in a Christian Book store, then set off to read Burroughs, Watson, Owens, or any of the host of Puritans and you cannot began to compare the absolute depth they possesed compartively with today's writers.

 



VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Why You Should Read the Puritans by Joel Beeke


----------



## Ivan (Mar 21, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Why You Should Read the Puritans by Joel Beeke



I just purchased _Meet the Puritans_ a few days ago. Now I'm even more excited about reading this book.   

That was a nice blog too. I think I'll visit from time to time.


----------



## cupotea (Mar 21, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Why You Should Read the Puritans by Joel Beeke



The link is blocked here in China, could anyone post its content here? Thanks.


----------



## kvanlaan (Mar 21, 2007)

please, please.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 21, 2007)

Here you go! 



> Why You Should Read the Puritans by Beeke
> Unable to attend the Ligonier conference (Contending for the Truth), I stayed at home and watched a fair amount over the Internet. One personal surprise and highlight was seeing Joel Beeke. It’s great to see his book Meet the Puritans (our 2006 Book-of-the-Year) continue to grow in popularity. Our friends from Reformation Heritage Books and Puritan Reformed Theological Seminary in Grand Rapids, MI have made the notes from his short address available to TSS. -Tony
> 
> ——————————-
> ...


----------



## jawyman (Mar 28, 2007)

I am currently a student of Dr. Beekes and he is also my pastor.


----------



## caddy (Mar 28, 2007)

What a Blessing that must be !  



jawyman said:


> I am currently a student of Dr. Beekes and he is also my pastor.


----------

